# Iron Cavity Inserts -  What do they do?



## Alex1975 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi All, 


I am interested in what iron cavity inserts do. I think there are a few things that they may doing.

1/ adding weight to specific places in the cavity.

2/ adding damping to the club

3/ plastering the makers name where everyone can see it!

I am pretty sure it is number 3 but can anyone confirm this for me. I would rather like to remove them from my irons but would that move a few grams from my clubs. Bottom line, do they do anything?


Thanks

Alex


----------



## bobmac (Jul 26, 2012)

I cant say for other makes but the ones you get in Ping irons are weights.
Every club is fractionally different from the next so once the club is assembled, it's weighed then a weight added to make it up to a certain level so they are all the same. They even take into account the weight of the glue that holds them in.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 26, 2012)

I know the TM R7's have soft aluminum dampening web in the cavity that, apparently, soaks up harsh vibrations and gives a better feel at impact.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah ok so its sounding like its something that needs to be left alone.


----------



## Wildrover (Jul 26, 2012)

Definately, as Bob says they are used to set the swingweight to the desired level and also to dampen the strike so it is less clicky. Removing them would be a bad idea for sure.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wildrover said:



			Definately, as Bob says they are used to set the swingweight to the desired level and also to dampen the strike so it is less clicky. Removing them would be a bad idea for sure.
		
Click to expand...

So what, after milling or casting they have a bunch of slightly different weighted inserts that they use to standardise the heads?

I will be leaving them be...


----------



## bobmac (Jul 26, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			So what, after milling or casting they have a bunch of slightly different weighted inserts that they use to standardise the heads?

I will be leaving them be...
		
Click to expand...

Noooooo
AFTER the club is assembled it's weighed.
So the weight of the grip, shaft and head will never be exactly the same


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 26, 2012)

Purly for interest now, how do clubs without inserts get there swing weight correct then, are they just make with higher tolerances?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 26, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Purly for interest now, how do clubs without inserts get there swing weight correct then, are they just make with higher tolerances?
		
Click to expand...

In the case of a blade. I would have thought the head would have been forged/cast to a specific weight (with it being made from a solid billet) within the manufacturig tolerences they work to per head

The know the weight of the specific shafts and grip (+ tape probably) and as Bob says, the epoxy joining the shaft to the head.

probably wrong though :mmm:


----------



## Wildrover (Jul 26, 2012)

Basically yes, they are left as they are and the swingweight goes out the window. Tip weights inside the hosel can be used but they are not as flexible in the number of options it gives you as backweights.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 26, 2012)

I think with some cavity clubs it is to add both feel and weight as all the weight is taken from the centre of the club to put around the perimeter of the club to make them more forgiving. I think it also depends on what sort of level the set is aimed at. I know with some of the high end sets with there small 'tour' style cavity clubs the weights can be used to lower the centre of gravity in the long irons making them easier to get the ball launching into the air, but raise it in short irons to give you control over the trajectory.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 26, 2012)

Just reading the manafacturers sites regarding this and this is what I found.

TM TP MC irons
'Precision-weighting port guarantees consistent swingweight throughout the set while ensuring optimal CG location in every clubhead'

PING G20 irons
[h=3]Consistent, precise distance control[/h]was achieved by using a thin face backed by a floating CTP structure. Weight in the back flange of the deeply cut, multi-cavity head increases the MOI. Combined with PINGâ€™s new CFS steel shaft, the G20 optimizes feel and trajectories.

I think that pretty much sums up that you should not be messing around with your clubheads.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice one...


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd love to know what you were planning to do.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 26, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Just reading the manafacturers sites regarding this and this is what I found.

TM TP MC irons
'Precision-weighting port guarantees consistent swingweight throughout the set while ensuring optimal CG location in every clubhead'

PING G20 irons
*Consistent, precise distance control*

was achieved by using a thin face backed by a floating CTP structure. Weight in the back flange of the deeply cut, multi-cavity head increases the MOI. Combined with PINGâ€™s new CFS steel shaft, the G20 optimizes feel and trajectories.

I think that pretty much sums up that you should not be messing around with your clubheads.

Click to expand...

WRT TM TP MC.

The (variable) weight port would have to be directly behind the CofG to alter swing weight to be adjusted without affecting CofG - albeit marginally. So that shows where the CofG is - pretty low down on the head (less than 0.84"?!)

WRT Pings. Usual marketing gobble-dee-gook!

But yes. It's a design feature rather than purely cosmetic - so leaving alone is almost certainly best. 

There are tolerances in all manufacturing processes. That tends to be where the likes of Miura etc. are significantly better than mass-produced makers - +/- 0.5gms from memory. And even adjusting swing weight by using tungsten powder down the shaft does also alter the CofG/Sweet spot of a club - marginally. I don't believe it's generally hugely important though - variation in swing from bio-mechanics (ie dodgy swing) is far more significant imo.


----------

